# Pocket carry M&Pc?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Do any of you guys pocket carry your M&Pc? I was thinking of getting a holster and tossing it in the cargo pockets of my shorts. 13 rounds of 9mm would be an upgrade from my 5 shot snubbie...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I think it would be a little too big for pocket carry. Even the sc might be too big (due to grip size). The G26/27 may work for that. Weight will be an issue too, since the gun is not supported. The best choice for 9mm pocket carry would be the Kahr PM9, IMO.


----------



## drjavelina (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 with dosborn


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

dosborn speaks wisdom!!!!

RCG


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

agreed. I can pocket carry my PM45 and CW9, but I wouldn't try anything larger.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used to pocket carry a Glock 26 and a Walther P99c in my cargo pants for years. THe M&Pc should be about the same size, depending on your mag plate, right?


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure how big the M&P c 9 or 40 is. I have a M&P c 45, and it's way too big for the pocket. I don't wear cargo's - too tactical.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I used to pocket carry a Glock 26 and a Walther P99c in my cargo pants for years. THe M&Pc should be about the same size, depending on your mag plate, right?


Just about .

I bought a pocket holster for it, and while it doesnt work with all my cargo shorts, I can use it in alot of them, so Im happy.


----------

